
La Dolce Video (2009) - prismatic
https://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/08/nyregion/thecity/08kims.html
======
dmschulman
In September 2008, Kim announced he would be closing Mondo Kim's and giving
away the film collection to anyone who could fulfill certain criteria,
stipulating that the entire collection was to be taken intact and that Kim's
members would continue to have access to the collection wherever it resided.
In December 2008, it was reported that Salemi, Sicily had made a successful
bid for the collection, as part of a village restoration effort.[7][8][9] In
2012, a Village Voice article entitled "The Strange Fate of Kim's Video"
reported that the collection, though remaining intact, had essentially
disappeared from public view after arriving in Salemi, and that the
initiatives promised by Kim and the government of Salemi remained unfulfilled.
[10]

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim%27s_Video_and_Music#Histor...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim%27s_Video_and_Music#History)

